# Betta Help Needed



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi All

Cayenne my male veiltail is having a few problems. Well the first problem is i dont know how old he is or was when i got him from the LFS so could be old age creeping in. He has started being less active than when i first got him, His vibrant red colour has changed to a more dullish browny/red colour and what seems to be wierd is when i feed him he usually gulps it up but over the past few days he seems either uninterested or he seems like he cant see it??? He is looking a little thinner than he was (i always feed him the right amount) He is spending more time at the bottom of the tank 'resting'. He doesnt even seem to be flaring as much. all my tank parameters are fine. I am at a loss as to what is wrong with him. could he just be getting old :-(


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes sounds like he is getting up in the age department.Have you tried to feed him live food?My old timers will eat live pretty happily.Does he have any live plants to rest on?and what temp are you keeping him at?


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that I used to have a betta that I still miss. Anyways the day before he died he showed the same problem. He was about 2 years old. Anyways it could be a disease is he showing any other signs. Also if you can it would help to see pictures.


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

I have tried feeding him with live and pellet i get the same response to both, he does have live plants to rest on, water temp is 84 all water parameters are fine. There are no signs of disease or bloating that I can see as i said he has gone a bit thinner if anything :-(


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah hes probably just an old man.Make him comfortable,and spend as much time as you can with him.


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

I am, Sad as it is but i keep talking to him, hubby thinks i am nuts, i feel cheated cos i have not had him very long but have grown so attached, i know i am going to be so sad when he goes :-(


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Just a quick note to let you all know that Cayenne had passed this morning when I awoke *sad, I will not be replacing him too soon as still very upset and already miss the little guy xx


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear.At least you know you made his life worthwhile,and gave him the best care.

RIP,Cayenne.


----------

